# Entertainment system in den



## asnagesh (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi

I am planning to setup a rudimentary HT system.

I have a small place of 12ft(length) X 10 ft (width) X 9ft (height) room for this purpose.


My idea of a HT is this:
1. projector 
2. screen
3. Player (either from Laptop/ DVD player) or from PS3 blue ray
4. Sound system- I do not have the funds currently for good speakers. I wish to just re-use whatever I have. (Do not know the tech details- connection interface etc).

Is there anything else I would need for this type of setup?
The primary use will be for watching movies and gaming (P3, Xbox)


Can anyone please suggest some models for the projector?

I am completely clueless about the jargon and have very limited knowledge about the various connection interfaces for making this work.

Regards,
Nag


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Here's the info we'll need to give you advice:
What's your budget?
How far away will you be sitting from your screen?
What speakers/equipment do you have currently?

Thanks,
Marshall


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack.
What is your budget for this project? Also, what equipment do you currently have? Projectors have come down greatly in price. If on a real tight budget, probably one of the business style projectors will be the way to go as opposed to HT projectors simply because of price.

Given the size of your space, it will be important to find a projector that does well with short throws (distances). Also, a screen will definitely add to your budget.

How about a DLP Rear Projection TV? Mitsubishi makes 65' sets that can be fairly easily found for around 1000 Dollars. Much more tolerant of ambient light in the room and probably cheaper than going with a projector and screen. And, far easier to setup. You could do a DIY screen however and save money if set on going the projector route.

If going with a projector, you will need either a AV Receiver which offers HDMI switching or a HDMI switcher to route your PS3, Xbox, etc. Also, the room needs to be completely dark for the projector to really work well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No matter what system you go with (either projector or display) you will need a receiver, as you did not list the need for one either you forgot or you have one. Right now Onkyo has the best bang for the buck and a decent receiver can be had for around $500.


----------



## asnagesh (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi.
Thanks for the responses.

1. My budget is roughly 4k USD. I would like a fairly good projector as a long term investment. But I do not know how to define a "good" HT projector :bigsmile:
2. I have Philips DVD player (model: MCD280). It has 2 speakers with it. I do not have any separate professional speakers. I was wondering if the same could be used. But I could go for proper speakers if reqd.
3. I missed an AV receiver, coz I did not realize I need one :scratchhead: . I am very short of knowledge about this. But I think I get what you mean.
4. I am attaching a rough layout of the room. I have 10ft white wall on which the projector screen will be mounted. Seating can be arranged between 8 to 12 feet away from the screen. The room is still being constructed. The civil works are going on. So if any changes need to be made to the layout w.r.t screen and seating arrangements, I can still do it. But the stairs on the left and door on the right are fixed.



Regards,
Nag


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, just so you have a better idea a receiver is really the heart of the home theater system as it does all the video and audio processing. Your DVD player must have some sort of amp if it came with its own speakers however it will not be a great idea to continue using them with the player. I highly recommend looking at the SVS SBS-01 System for under $1000 you get a fantastic set of speakers and a good subwoofer. 
Is it possible to turn the seating so that your screen is on the 8' wall and your seating is located along the 12' wall? This is a much better position to be in as the room acoustics will be better if you sit farther back from the screen along the longer length of the room.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

There are plenty of options with a $4k budget. I would probably only spend about half of that on the projector and even at $2k you can find a good quality projector that will last long term. Panasonic and Epson are a couple companies that come to mind that make fantastic projectors in that price range.

As others have suggested, a receiver is a MUST. An inexpensive brand is Onkyo. I would suggest either the 707 model at least. If you want to spend more, then the next levels up are well worth it as well.

I will second the SVS speaker suggestion that Tony made, too. You will want good quality speakers to go with your good projector. Image quality is only half of the movie experience. You're missing a ton without some good quality speakers.


----------



## asnagesh (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations Tony and Jon. I will research them and come back for more tips :bigsmile:

Tony, that is a good suggestion to turn around the screen to the 8' wall. I will definitely explore that option.

Some queries for now:

1. Is a ceiling mounted projector a good idea? or should I stick to one mounted at eye level ?
2. How big a screen size is good for my room dimensions?


Thanks,
Nag


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

asnagesh said:


> Tony, that is a good suggestion to turn around the screen to the 8' wall. I will definitely explore that option.
> 
> Some queries for now:
> 
> ...


1) Ceiling mounted is the only way to do it properly. A projector is designed to be placed about 6.5' off the floor.
2) For your seating being that it wont be more than 10'-12' back from the screen I would not go larger then about a 96" diagonal 16x9. That is also about the maximum size that most projectors will go at that distance.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I had a 92" screen in a room of similar dimensions and it felt pretty big to me. Another suggestion that I might make is to get the projector first. Play with the distancing of the projector and also the zooming features to see what size screen works best for your room just by projecting on the wall. When you get a good idea, then you can order the proper screen size.


----------



## asnagesh (Sep 21, 2009)

:sad: SVS does not have a dealer in my country !!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Where are you located? This will help in recommending equipment which will be available in your region.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Where abouts on this big blue ball do you live Nag?








Maybe we can find some other options for you.


----------



## asnagesh (Sep 21, 2009)

I am in India.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For 1080p, the rule of thumb based on visual acuity (http://carltonbale.com/2006/11/1080p-does-matter/) is that you want your seating distance to be about 1.5x your screen size, or vice versa divide distance by 1.5 to get screen size. At 10-12 feet, that puts you at 80-96". But, as previously mentioned, the range of screen sizes will also be affected by the mounting location and zoom range on your projector.


----------



## asnagesh (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi,
Did some reading up on Projectors.
I had a few doubts.

1. Are black levels going to be an issue for screen sizes in the range of 80"to 96"?
2. If I am going to use the projector for sports viewing also (some ambient light), what should I look for in a projector that will work well in both dark and a little ambient light conditions?

I am currently mulling over the Sanyo PLV-Z700 projector vs Epson Home Cinema 6100.
Slightly more pricey, I am looking at Home Cinema 6500UB vs. PT-AE3000.

Hope to check it out live sometime later, if possible before buying.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

1. Black levels will almost always be better on a flat panel display, but you can't afford a 96" flat panel display, so don't worry about it. Whether or not it's an issue depends a lot on how particular you are, and the screen/projector combo you use. Search for the DIY Black widow screen here.

2. High lumens, high contrast. Definitely check out Black widow for a screen. Either of your more pricey options would be best, but you should really wait a month or two for Epson's new 8500UB, same price (maybe less), better specs and technology.


----------

